
Show HN: Add effects to your webcam with a Chrome extension - stiaje
https://www.zombocam.com
======
stiaje
Hi, one of the Zombocam creators here!

We've created this browser extension with support for all browsers that
implement WebRTC and WebGL, and are currently waiting to also be accepted into
addons.mozilla.org!

Any feedback is greatly appreciated :)

~~~
brudgers
I'm curious about the story behind Zombocam's development.

